# Muss ich dankbar sein?



## MasterCrain (6. November 2013)

Ich hatte gerade ein anregendes Gespräch unter einen Youtubvideo (ja ich weiß doofe idee dort zu diskutieren)
Nachdem einer sagte man solle dankbar dafür sein das Lets Player Videos hochladen, fragte ich: "Warum?" 
Immerhin verdienen Lets Player wie Gronkh und co sogar Geld damit.
Schnell war ich im Gespräch mit einer Bäckereifachverkäuferin, die mir sagte, das es normal ist der Verkäuferin dankbar zu sein.
Und schon kommen wir zu meiner Hauptfrage: 
Warum sollte ich einer zB. Bäckereifachverkäuferin dankbar dafür sein, das sie mir Brot verkauft? Ich bezahlte das brot (und somit Teil ihres Gehaltes) und sie gibt mir im Austausch dafür halt Brot. Wieso sollte ich ihr dafür dankbar sein? 
Klar kann ich Danke sagen, aber das wäre doch lediglich eine leere Floskel. Nur so dahingesagt. Mach ich auch, wird einem ja so beigebracht in der Erziehung, aber in solchen Fällen ist es nur ein Wort ohne wirkliche Bedeutung. 
(Nebenbei: Ich Rede nicht davon unhöflich oder Respektlos zu sein, lediglich davon das ich mich nicht dafür bedanken muss, dass ich ihr Geld im Austausch für Brot geben darf)

Das Ergebnis dieser Diskusion war, dass ich scheinbar falsch liege, respektlos und griesgrämig bin. 

Ich wollte mal einige Meinungen einholen. Wäre schön wenn ihr kurz Zeit hättet mir zu sagen was ihr denkt.

Ist es eine selbstverständlichkeit das eine Verkäuferin ihren job macht oder MUSS ich ihr dafür dankbar sein? 

Gruß


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2013)

Interessant wäre ja nun was Du getan hast um diese Youtube Diskussion auszulösen 

Niemand "muss" dankbar sein, aber manchmal wäre es schön wenn die Leute es wären.
Natürlich ist es der Job einer Verkäuferin dir was zu verkaufen. Dennoch kann man ja dankbar sein, dass es den Bäcker nebenan noch gibt oder dass man freundlich bedient wurde.
Zumindest sollte man keine "Fuck You, ist dein Job" Mentalität an den Tag legen. Aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen.

Ach ja und noch was: Wenn Du den anderen Wissen lässt dass Du dankbar bist, z.B. weil er seinen Job gut gemacht hat - Du glaubst es vielleicht nicht aber das gibt den Leuten ein gutes Gefühl 

Ich würde jetzt auch keinem Let's Player danken. Ich gucke es nicht, ich finde es ist ein Format von Hirnlosen für Hirnlose. 
Aber andere finden es ja offenbar toll, und warum sollten sie nicht dankbar sein dafür?


----------



## Jhall (6. November 2013)

Nun, du zahlst für deinen YouTube Service nichts, oder? Ich finde den Vergleich mit der Bäckereifachverkäuferin also nicht richtig.
Davon abgesehen sind es sehr wenige Let's Player die tatsächlich Geld damit verdienen - in erster Linie sind das Leute die ihre Zeit damit verbringen eben diese Videos zu erstellen und hochzuladen. Hat dieses Video dir dann weiter geholfen? Oder hat es dich unterhalten?

Die Frage kannst du dir dann prinzipiell selbst beantworten. Ich schaue mir gerne bestimmte Videos und sogar Let's Plays an und da ich für diese auch nichts bezahle bin ich dafür dankbar - sie unterhalten mich gut und es wäre schade wenn es sie nicht gäbe.


----------



## shadow24 (6. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es der Job einer Verkäuferin dir was zu verkaufen. Dennoch kann man ja dankbar sein, dass es den Bäcker nebenan noch gibt oder dass man freundlich bedient wurde.




this...und gerade bei bäckereifachverkäuferinnen passt das Beispiel sehr gut finde ich,denn ich fahr oft vor der arbeit bei einem bäcker ran und besorg mir da noch was für den tag.da ich sehr früh anfange zu arbeiten bin ich dankbar das sie schon um halb 7 Uhr morgens auf haben,was nicht selbstverständlich ist,sondern ein Service von denen...

und passenderweise hab ich bei denen die dort früh morgens verkaufen noch nie ein mauliges gesicht gesehen sondern die lächeln jeden an auch wenn sie oft von den Morgen-Zombies nur ein rausgepresstes "zwei Salami-Brötchen und ne bild" zu hören bekommen

alleine deswegen bin ich den Verkäuferinnen dankbar für ihren Job den sie jeden morgen leisten...und wenn wir deutschen schon immer auf so hohem Niveau jammern,dann können wir auch mal anderen menschen dankbar sein,egal ob sie etwas kostenlos ins netz stellen,immer ein freundliches lächeln für uns über haben, oder sich generell einfach nur für andere in ihrem Job einsetzen...

und ein danke tut keinem weh sondern erfreut immer denjenigen der es bekommt,denn in unserer Gesellschaft gibt es leider viel zu oft keine Wertschätzung...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2013)

Einfach nur aus Prinzip dankbar zu sein ist schwachsinn. Hier ist ja auch schon ein paar Mal deutlich geworden, dass es immer einen Grund gab: Der Bäcker ist nahe oder man wird zu jeder Zeit gut behandelt. Also um beim Beispiel zu bleiben.
Nur weil irgendwer was hochladet in der Hoffnung Ruhm abzugreifen oder weil es sein Job/Hobby ist, ist das noch lange kein Grund hier großartig dankbar zu sein. Immerhin gibst du der Person auch das, was sie möchte: Deine Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit. Und es gibt auch genügend Youtuber, die sich am Ende eines Videos beim Zuschauer bedanken. Um ein prominentes Beispiel zu nennen Totalbuiscut.
Es gibt halt sehr viele Fanboys/-gilrs, die bei dem kleinsten Anzeichen einer negativen Reaktion hohl drehen. Und dabei kommen dann solche Vorwürfe bei raus.

Schon alleine die Frage:"MUSS ich dankbar sein?" finde ich kritisch. Ich glaube nicht, dass erzwungene Dankbarkeit funktioniert. Wenn du es nicht bist, dann bist du es nicht. So einfach ist das. Das fiese daran ist, dass das so eine Totschlagphrase ist um einen fertig zu machen. Du solltest dankbar sein -> du bist undankbar -> unmorarlisch -> größtes Ars*hloch der Welt.

Edit: Tippfehler entfernt


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2013)

Das ist etwas das mir frueher nicht aufgefallen ist - erst, nachdem ich selbst in einem anderen Land gearbeitet habe. Mein Job beinhaltet auch einen Teil Support (vom einfachen "Wie bedient man unsere Produkte richtig" bis zur Loesung komplexer Probleme in Kundenprojekten). In D. hatte ich da auch oft das Gefuehl, dass einem die Kunden ihren Kram hingeworfen haben mit der Erwartung "Du machst das jetzt richtig - Du wirst ja dafuer bezahlt!" und wenn man ihre Probleme  geloest hatte (oft genug wirklich IHRE hausgemachten Probleme) fanden die Kunden dann doch einen Grund nicht dafuer danken zu muessen. Irgendwie scheint da so eine "Ich hab meine 5 Mark bezahlt und erwarte dass Du springst!"-Haltung vorzuherrschen. Natuerlich nicht bei allen Kunden - aber doch recht oft...

Jetzt mach ich den gleichen Job in einem anderen Land - und eines der Dinge die mir am Anfang massiv auffielen war eben, dass die Leute hier wirklich dankbar sind wenn man ihre Probleme loest. Natuerlich ist das mein Job - aber die Haltung der Kunden beeinflusst halt auch wie ich den mache. Und wenn jemand nett und freundlich ist dann bin ich auch netter und freundlicher und mach mehr als das absolute Minimum das noetig waere.

Im Fall der LPs (auch nix was ich mir anschaue - aber das ist ja egal) ist es dann eben auch so, dass Dank eine Motivation fuer den LPer ist. Wenn die Leute gut finden was er macht, dann wird er sich wahrscheinlich bemuehen das auch weiter zu tun. Ohne positive Rueckmeldung wird er wahrscheinlich irgendwann die Lust verlieren und aufhoeren - eben auch, weil das fuer die Meisten ja doch keine Pflichtuebung (Job oder so) ist, sondern nur ein Hobby welches eben von Feedback lebt.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Frage:"MUSS ich dankbar sein?" finde ich kritisch.



Ich finde kritisch, dass er/du uns das fragt/st. 
You only have to answer to yourself.
Ich für meinen Teil bin den meisten Lets Play leuten nicht dankbar fürs hochladen ihrer gamevideos.
Die allermeisten die ich angeklickt habe, habe ich durchgezappt und/oder frühzeitig wieder beendet, weil sie schlicht schlecht gemacht sind.
Ausnahmen existieren.

Wenn mich also jemand anmachen würde deswegen hätte ich keine gewissensbisse mit: "nein muss ich nicht" zu antworten und damit die diskussion zu beenden.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2013)

Man ist dankbar, weil man daran glaubt und es wirklich so meint und nicht weil man es sagen muss.

Sagst du nicht danke, kannst du anfangen über deine Umgangsformen nachzudenken und darüber, vielleicht generell mehr dankbarkeit im Leben zu zeigen.


----------



## schneemaus (6. November 2013)

Also na ja. Was LPs angeht, bin ich froh, mir diejenigen von Spielen anschauen zu können, die ich nicht spielen kann (letztes Beispiel: Beyond two Souls. Keine PS3 und kann mir auch keine leisten). Deswegen war ich da auch durchaus dankbar. Ansonsten ist es in meinen Augen eher ein gegenseitiges Danke sagen, die Leute bedanken sich bei einem, dass man zusieht, man selbst ist ein bisschen dankbar für eine Weile Unterhaltung.

Was einzelne Berufsgruppen angeht, bin ich da schon ganz anders. Wenn jemand freundlich ist und ich merke, der macht seinen Job zumindest halbwegs gerne, bin ich auch dankbar. Ich meine, ich wollte z.B. nicht mitten in der Nacht aufstehen, um dann den halben Tag in der Bäckerei zu stehen.

Aber ich hab aufgehört, zu glauben, dass jeder dankbar ist - wenn ich da an manche Patienten zurück denke, wegen deren Rückenschmerzen ich nachts um halb vier nochmal raus bin, nur um mich dann anmeckern zu lassen, weil ich kein Schmerzmittel spritzen darf und lediglich anbieten konnte, ins KH zu fahren oder den hausärztlichen Notdienst zu informieren, dann wurde ich auch mal im Nachhinein stinkig. Klar ist das der Beruf, den ich mir ausgesucht habe, aber in meinen Augen sollte sich jeder mal den Gedanken stellen "Will ich den Job, den der/die hier vor mir macht, auch machen?" In den meisten Fällen lautet die Antwort sicher Nein. Und dann ist es meiner Meinung nach auch angebracht, ein gewisses Maß an Dankbarkeit zu zeigen, wenn derjenige seinen Job dann vernünftig und gut macht und - im Falle des Dienstleistungssektors - auch noch freundlich (letzteres ist übrigens für mich auch was, was meine eigene Dankbarkeit in Maßen hält - unfreundliche Bedienungen, Verkäuferinnen, denen man schon ansieht, wie extrem unmotiviert sie sind und so weiter).


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage an den Threadersteller: Was arbeitest du?


Natürlich arbeiten wir alle nur des Geldes wegen. Wenn ich meinen Job aber scheiße mache, freut sich kein weiterer.
Wenn ich meinen Job gut mache, dann passiert das meist auch schnell und man kann schneller über Vermarktung etc nachdenken. Das freut nicht nur mich, sondern auch andere, weil:
Früher fertig, heißt früher Kohle.
Ich freu mich beim Bäcker auch, wenn mein Brötchen lecker zusammengebaut wird und nicht einfach nur hingeklatscht wird.


Ich bedanke mich grundsätzlich immer, wenn jemand seine Arbeit macht und meine es auch ernst. Sollte man dann auch an meinem Lächeln sehen.
Und was sieht man? Die Person freut sich darüber und ist vllt motivierter.

Allein deswegen sollte man das doch schon tun.
Ist aber wohl auch ein generelles Problem.
Es wird so oft falsch verstanden, wenn man auch einfach mal grundlos eine Person anlächelt oder grüßt.
Ich bringe meinen Mitmenschen gerne ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, was aber -gerade bei Frauen- oftmals so endet "Flirte mich nicht an - ich hab nen Freund"


----------



## Doofkatze (6. November 2013)

Höflichkeit ist was für Leute, die nicht richtig arbeiten können! :>

Einerseits: Ich sage nicht immer "hallo", "danke" oder "bitte". Ich denke geradeaus und zeige das auch. Wenn ich sauer bin, weil es an einer Kasse nicht "voran" geht beispielsweise dann ändere ich nicht meine Mimik von grimmig auf "hallo sehr geehrtes Fräulein", sobald ich dran bin, sondern fertige auch mich selbst ab, indem ich Ware einstecke, bezahle, von dannen ziehe. Genauso kommt es auch mal vor, das ein Kassierer nichts sagt und ich dann ebenso still bleibe. Die Welt geht davon nicht unter und ich bin nicht der Höhepunkt, den der Kassierer an dem Tag sehen wird.


Andererseits: Ein Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit und Manieren ist einfach zu erwarten. Dazu gehört, das ich mich laut äußere, wie blöd ich etwas finde, wenn ich es nicht mag bzw. nicht danach gefragt werde, dazu gehört, das ich mich nicht hinter dem Rücken anderer Leute über etwas auslasse oder im Falle von Videos verlange, das der Ersteller seinen Dienst am Besten ganz einstellen soll.


Dankbarkeit im Speziellen strahlt man entweder aus oder aber man hat es eh schon verinnerlicht, das trotzdem noch nach außen zu sagen. Der Satz "sei doch mal dankbar" ist einfach unnötig. Alles beruht grundsätzlich auf zwei Seiten. Der Videoersteller hofft auch Zuschauer und bedankt sich bei denen, der Zuschauer bedankt sich gleichsam überhaupt für den Upload. Der Verkäufer ist froh, Waren (für seine Firma) abgesetzt zu haben, der Käufer ist dankbar, die Ware in der Hand zu halten. Eine Pflicht, dies auch grundsätzlich nach außen zu tragen, gibt es nicht.

Konklusion: Ja, beruht die Diskussion darauf, das du den Ersteller beschimpfst, ist es klar ein Fehlverhalten deinerseits. Zwischen Kritik und Beschimpfung ist eine ganz feine Schwelle, die sich bereits durch eine Betonung oder eine Gestik, im Falle von Geschriebenen über Sarkasmus, der Anzahl von Satzzeichen, allgemein der Grammatik wie Rechtschreibung wandelt. Man muss einem Ersteller nicht nach jedem Video danken, man muss auch nicht bei jedem Einkauf "überfreundlich" agieren, man kann mal "contra" geben, aber nicht stets öffentlich, denn genau das ist unhöflicher als ein verpasstes "schönen Tag noch".


----------



## Grushdak (6. November 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Full ...


Kann ich so unterschreiben.
------------
Ich selber empfinde, daß Dankbarkeit einfach eine Grundeinstellung ist.
Und ich bin für so viele Dinge echt dankbar, weil ich sie habe, tun darf etc. - was sehr oft gar nicht selbstverständlich ist.

Für viele Menschen ist es einfach selbstverständlich, daß dies und das einfach da ist/funktioniert.
Viele Menschen können mit Dankbarkeit auch gar nicht umgehen.
Sagt man z.B. Danke, kommen z.B. Sprüche wie "Nichts zu danken" ... "nicht dafür" ... "wofür?" ... etc.

*ps.* 
Bei Letsplays bin ich allerdings nicht so dankbar.
Ich erspiele mir erstens ein Spiel lieber selbst - egal mit welchen Hindernissen.
Und zweitens finde ich, daß youtube schon genug voll ist mit irgendwelchen Filmchen.
War das z.B. schon, als yt noch einwandfrei funktionierte und die Server zu bestimmten Zeiten noch nicht in die Knie gingen.

Doch es wird dennoch viele geben, die für LPs dankbar sind.
Ist ja auch ok.
Mein Ding war, ist und wird es nie sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2013)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ist es eine selbstverständlichkeit das eine Verkäuferin ihren job macht oder MUSS ich ihr dafür dankbar sein?



Dankbarkeit ist eine tugendhafte Form eines positiven Ausdrucks, der neben der erwarteten "selbstverständlichen" Leistung, auch eine respektvolle Anerkennung und Wertschätzung für die Person selbst vermittelt.

Im großen Stile praktiziert, trägt allgemeine Dankbarkeit und Wertschätzung seinen Mitmenschen gegenüber zur Verbesserung des kollektiven Gesamtklimas bei.


Oder kurz gesagt: Dankbarkeit hat nichts anderes zum Ziel, als bei anderen Menschen ein positives Gefühl von Anerkennung und Wertschätzung hervorzurufen. Denn: Ehrliche Dankbarkeit verursacht nicht nur beim Gegenüber eine positive Stimmung, sondern auch bei dir selbst. Sowohl wenn man jemandem (auch wegen banalen Sachen) dankt oder ein Dankeschön für irgendetwas erhält. Oder wie fühlst du dich, wenn dir jemand dankt? Oder hat das etwa gar noch niemand?  

Und ob du für etwas dankbar sein "musst" hängt von deiner persönlichen Einstellung ab, die sich auch mit dem Alter ändern wird. Und umso älter und erfahrener man wird, versteht man auch, dass viele Dinge nicht so selbstverständlich sind und gerade solche kleinen Formen des persönlichen positiven Austauschs mit seinen Mitmenschen den Tag ungemein bereichern können.


----------



## Jhall (6. November 2013)

Wieso beschränken wir uns hier denn eigentlich auf Let' Plays und erweitern die Diskussion nicht weiter auf YouTuber? Ich konsumiere genau ein Let's Play (unregelmäßig) und das ist das Civ 5 LP von Egonson, ansonsten liebe ich aber Rocketbeans.TV für die ganzen Podcasts und die Fernsehgärten, ich schaue ZiggyD für Zusammenfassungen von News und Guides und auch die 'Shut up and take my money' Sachen guck ich mir auf YouTube ab. Für diese Dinge bin ich dann auch tatsächlich dankbar.

Mhn was habe ich vergessen?
Rooksandkings, Amilonakis, DYKGaming, coldmirror, Scorpius26.. Da sind einige Abos dabei und davon macht eigentlich keiner Let's Plays.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2013)

Dankbar für Youtube Videos ? dafür gibts doch den like button oder die abo funktion 

Ansonsten bin ich im Rl höflich zum kassenpersonal und sag tag und so und neutral wenn des personal neutral ist


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

Um mal beim Beispiel der Bäckereifachverkäuferin zu bleiben: natürlich wird sie für ihre Arbeit bezahlt. Jede Verkäuferin und jeder Verkäufer wird sollte das. Aber halt auch nur für das. Darüber hinaus erwarten die Chefs viel mehr, für das der Angestellte nicht bezahlt wird. Höflich sein wenn der Kunde mal wieder total am Rad dreht zum Beispiel. Oder das man die Getränkekisten ins Auto einlädt, selbst wenn es draußen schifft wie aus Kübeln. Werden sie dafür bezahlt, kriegen sie mehr Geld wenn's draußen regnet oder wenn der Kunde besonders laut gebrüllt hat? Nein, tun sie nicht. Die Zahl am Ende des Monats bleibt immer die gleiche (Provisionsabhängige Berufe mal dezent außen vor gelassen).

Man muss nun nicht der Kassiererin bei Aldi um den Hals fallen, ihr einen Kuss auf die Wange drücken und ihr sagen was für einen tollen Job sie gemacht hat. Ich sage auch nicht Danke wenn ich abkassiert wurde, mal von dem reflexartigen "Danke." abgesehen das mir über die Lippen kommt wenn die Kassiererin mir mein Wechselgeld gibt. Aber ich wünsche einen schönen Tag, je nach Uhrzeit vielleicht auch schon mal einen schönen Feierabend oder, wenn am nächsten Tag ein Feiertag ist, einen schönen Feiertag. Das ist nämlich auch eine Form der Anerkennung und wiegt manchmal mehr als jedes schnöde Danke das wir beinahe schon geistesabwesend in unsere Bärte brabbeln. Auf jeden Fall ist es für den Angestellten unheimlich motivierend so etwas zu hören und gibt das Gefühl auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein.

Muss man nun jedem dankbar sein das er seine Arbeit macht? Nicht zwangsläufig, kommt darauf ob sie mehr als nötig getan haben.  Sollte man ihrer Arbeit Anerkennung schenken? Ich finde ja. Und wenn schon nicht dafür das sie ihre Arbeit machen, dann wenigstens dafür das sie überhaupt arbeiten und nicht a la Kevin und Schantall wie gewisse Leute hauptberuflich von Stütze und Kindergeld leben.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. November 2013)

Wow danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten.
Auf die Frage wie es dazu kam: 
Einer regte sich in den Kommentaren auf, das die Videos zu kurz wären.
Daraufhin kam die Antwort,d as man dankbar sein sollte, dass überhaupt Videos hochgeladen werden.
Daraufhin schaltete ich mich ein und fragte einfach nur "Warum sollte ich dem Lets Player dankbar dafür sein?"
Auf diesen Post von mir meldete sich dan eine Bäckereifachverkäuferin die ihren Job als Beispiel brachte. Das führte zu der von mir genannten Diskusion.

Auf die Frage was mein beruf ist: Zur Zeit Stdium, aber ich bin ausgebildeter Bürokaufmann. 



> Dankbarkeit ist eine tugendhafte Form eines positiven Ausdrucks, der neben der erwarteten "selbstverständlichen" Leistung, auch eine respektvolle Anerkennung und Wertschätzung für die Person selbst vermittelt.



Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Vieleicht liegt es an meiner Erziehung, vieleicht bin ich mit 24 auch noch nicht weise genug... Aber die Leistung mir für mein Geld ein Laib Brot in die Hand zu drücken ist nichts für das ich jemandem besonderen Respekt zollen kann. Ich will damit den Beruf nicht herabsetzten (und ich weiß das der Beruf durchaus anstregend sein kann) als ausgebildeter Bürokaufmann sehe ich meinen eigenen Beruf auch so. Innerhalb meiner Ausbildung habe weder ich noch meine Kollegen je etwas getarn, von dem ich der Meinung bin es würde Respekt verdienen.
Wir haben einfach unseren "Job" gemacht, das wofür wir bezahlt werden. Und für meine Augen ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit seinen Job zu machen. (Wie gesagt es geht nicht um Unhöflich sein. Ich sage genauso halle, Schönen Tag noch und auch Danke. Nur das dies halt Floskeln sind die man automatisch benutzt.)

Gruß

Ps: mhh wenn ich mir meinen Text so noch mal durchlese, klinge ich Stellenweise echt wie ein Mistkerl^^ Irgentwie kann ich nicht richtig ausdrücken was ich sagen will^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. November 2013)

Senf, Senf, ich will Senf abgeben.



> MUSS ich ihr dafür dankbar sein?



Eins vorneweg. Es sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, ob man dankbar ist oder ob man seine Dankbarkeit zum Ausdruck bringt.
Einen YT LetsPlayer an dieser stelle mit einer Backwarenverkäuferin zu vergleichen ist an dieser auch Stelle etwas unpassend.
Eine Verkäuferin macht ihren Job um damit Geld zu verdienen, bei einem LetsPlayer muss man da differenzieren. Es verdienen höchstens 1% von ihnen ausreichend um damit ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten zu können.
Es wäre an der Stelle interessant zu wissen besagter LetsPlayer überhaupt seine Brötchen mit den Lets Plays verdient, oder ob es für ihn mehr eine Art Hobby ist.
Aber noch mal zurück zur Dankbarkeit. Prinzipiell entscheidest du garnicht, ob du dankbar bist sondern dir ist nur das Recht vorbehalten deine Dankbarkeit kund zu tuen. (Bist du nicht Dankbar und zeigst trotzdem Dankbarkeit nennt man das Heuchelei)
Dankbarkeit ist ein Gefühl das sich einstellt. Wenn ich morgens zB an der Tanke meine Brötchen kaufe, dann bin ich der Frau an sich nicht dankbar dafür, dass sie ihren verdammten Job macht. (Denn ich habe deswegen kein Gefühl der Dankbarkeit)
Wenn ich mit ihr, aber noch das ein oder andere Wort wechsele und Scherze mache, bin ich der Frau schon dankbar dafür das sie meinen Tag bereichert. (Und zeige ihr diese Dankbarkeit auch direkt in Form der Konversation)
Ob ich nun einem LetsPlayer für sein Video dankbar bin hängt in erster Linie nicht davon ab ob dieser sein Geld verdient oder nicht, sondern ob mir das Video gefallen hat oder nicht.
Wenn ich mir die posts oben so durchlese scheint Dankbarkeit im Grunde eine Einstellungssache zu sein. Meine Persönliche Meinung ist Folgende:
Prinzipiell bin ich für alles dankbar was in mir das Gefühl auslöst das es das Wert ist. Ob ich persönlich meine Dankbarkeit gegenüber alles und jedem preisgebe ist meine Entscheidung.
Niemand hat mir zu sagen ich habe gefälligst dankbar zu sein, denn es untergräbt meine Souveränität.Edit: Oh was neues vom TE. Ich werd nachher nochmehr Senf abgeben. ^^ Erstmal afk.


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2013)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Vieleicht liegt es an meiner Erziehung, vieleicht bin ich mit 24 auch noch nicht weise genug...



Das wird es wohl sein, denn offensichtlich hast Du den Text vom spectrumizer zwar gelesen, aber nicht verstanden. Darin ist enthalten, dass es eine grundlegende Voraussetzung für das Zusammeleben in einer Gesellschaft ist, auch gewisse Umgangsformen zu pflegen. Dabei ist es vollkommen belanglos ob man dafür bezahlt oder eben nicht. Offenbar wird so etwas heute nicht mehr vermittelt bzw. kommen die jungen Leute von heute nicht mehr von selbst drauf, dass es so etwas noch geben muss. Was mich bestürzt ist eigentlich, dass Du schon 24 bist und dich so infatil äußerst. Bei nem 16 jährigen hätte ich ja gar keine Einwände...das ist eben "das Alter".


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Das wird es wohl sein, denn offensichtlich hast Du den Text vom spectrumizer zwar gelesen, aber nicht verstanden. Darin ist enthalten, dass es eine grundlegende Voraussetzung für das Zusammeleben in einer Gesellschaft ist, auch gewisse Umgangsformen zu pflegen. Offenbar wird so etwas heute nicht mehr vermittelt bzw. kommen die jungen Leute von heute nicht mehr von selbst drauf, dass es so etwas noch geben muss. Was mich bestürzt ist eigentlich, dass Du schon 24 bist und dich so infatil äußerst. Bei nem 16 jährigen hätte ich ja gar keine Einwände...das ist eben "das Alter".



ja da sagt doch jemand mal die wahrheit


----------



## MasterCrain (6. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Das wird es wohl sein, denn offensichtlich hast Du den Text vom spectrumizer zwar gelesen, aber nicht verstanden. Darin ist enthalten, dass es eine grundlegende Voraussetzung für das Zusammeleben in einer Gesellschaft ist, auch gewisse Umgangsformen zu pflegen. Dabei ist es vollkommen belanglos ob man dafür bezahlt oder eben nicht. Offenbar wird so etwas heute nicht mehr vermittelt bzw. kommen die jungen Leute von heute nicht mehr von selbst drauf, dass es so etwas noch geben muss. Was mich bestürzt ist eigentlich, dass Du schon 24 bist und dich so infatil äußerst. Bei nem 16 jährigen hätte ich ja gar keine Einwände...das ist eben "das Alter".




Ich habe den Text durchaus Verstanden, aber scheinbar habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, da du meinen nicht verstanden hast. Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe (mehrfach) geht es gar nicht um umgangsformen. ich bin nicht unhöflich. Ich sage hallo, Schönen Tag und Danke. Meine umgangsformen sind in ordnung. Mir Infantilität vorzuwerfen ist hingegen schon recht unhöflich.
Ich versuch es noch mal zu erklären damit du weißt was ich meine. Ich rede NICHT davon, das man nicht Danke sagt ich rede davon, dass man keine wirkliche Dankbarkeit empfindet. Umgansformen sind eine Sache, was in meinem Kopf vorgeht eine ganz andere.

PS: Persönlich bin ich ja der Meinung man sollte lieber ehrlich sein als immer höflich. Wie oft heucheln wir freundlichkeit im Beruf oder alltag, einfach weil die geselschaft es erwartet. Grade während meiner Ausbildung hatte ich einige Kudnen da, denen ich gerne mal meine Meinung gesagt hätte. Dorf höflich und freundlich zu sein gehört auch zum Beruf. 
Aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und könnte bei einer Diskusions selber ganze Foren füllen.



> Dankbarkeit ist ein Gefühl das sich einstellt. Wenn ich morgens zB an der Tanke meine Brötchen kaufe, dann bin ich der Frau an sich nicht dankbar dafür, dass sie ihren verdammten Job macht. (Denn ich habe deswegen kein Gefühl der Dankbarkeit)



Danke, da hat jemand verstanden worauf ich hinaus will. Mir ging es nur um diesen Punkt. Nicht darum ob ich ein tolles gespräch hatte oder sonst was. Sondern nur darum, dass sie Geld gegen Ware tauscht. Wenn ich mich noch nett mit ihr unterhalte, ist es vieleicht was anderes.

Ach ja besagter Lets Player ist Gronkh (hatte ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen). Er verdient ja durchaus nebens einem normalen beruf auch Geld mit den lets plays.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2013)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Aber die Leistung mir für mein Geld ein Laib Brot in die Hand zu drücken ist nichts für das ich jemandem besonderen Respekt zollen kann.


Es geht nicht darum, dass sie dir für dein Geld ein Laib Brot in die Hand drückt, sondern darum, dass sie - in dem Fall - jeden Morgen aufsteht und sich für 1.200,- &#8364; netto 8 Stunden hinter die Theke stellt, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich etliche andere Dinge lieber machen würde.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. November 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass sie dir für dein Geld ein Laib Brot in die Hand drückt, sondern darum, dass sie - in dem Fall - jeden Morgen aufsteht und sich für 1.200,- € netto 8 Stunden hinter die Theke stellt, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich etliche andere Dinge lieber machen würde.



Würden wir das nicht alle gerne? Ok fast alle. Ist es eine Leistung das man für seinen Lebensunterhalt arbeitet? Es gibt leute die lieber nichts tun und sich vom Staat aushalten lassen. Auf kosten anderer leben, das könnte ich nicht. Für mich ist es selbstverständlich, dass ich für mein Geld arbeite, wenn ich dazu in der Lage bin. Dafür muss ich nicht Respektiert werden, es ist eine selbstverständlichkeit. (Aber vieleicht ist es in der heutigen Zeit tatsächlich eine Leistung die man anerkennen muss, wenn jemand für seinen lebensunterhalt arbeitet)

Mhh nebenbei. Wenn sie lieber etwas anders tun würde, als 8 Stunden hinter der Theke zu stehen, hätte sie vieleicht etwas anderes machen sollen. Eben weil mich der Beruf als Bürokaufmann nicht reizt (und ich das Gefühl hatte, dass was ich da mache könnte auch ein dresierter Affe), habe ich mich entschlossen zu studieren und etwas anderes zu machen.


Ps: Es ist doch tatsächlich recht interesant, wie verschiedene Leute das Thema auch unterschiedlich sehen


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass sie dir für dein Geld ein Laib Brot in die Hand drückt,



Ich bin meiner Bäckereifrau darum dankbar weil sie sich gemerkt hat dass ich das StGallerbrot gerne sehr dunkel habe und sie ohne nachfrage direkt durch den Stapel wühlt und mir das dunkelste raussucht.

Dem Verkäufer an der Käsetheke "ah sie kaufen doch immer die Rabiatasauce im Laden, probieren sie mal diesen rezenten Käse dazu" sprichts und schneidet mir 200g Käse ab und drückt ihn mir in die Hand.

Das ist Freundlichkeit die nicht verlangt ist. Weil ich ja sowieso da kaufe. Aber sie freuen sich selber wenn man freude an ihrer Arbeit hat.

mfG René


----------



## MasterCrain (6. November 2013)

> Ich bin meiner Bäckereifrau darum dankbar weil sie sich gemerkt hat dass ich das StGallerbrot gerne sehr dunkel habe und sie ohne nachfrage direkt durch den Stapel wühlt und mir das dunkelste raussucht.
> 
> Dem Verkäufer an der Käsetheke "ah sie kaufen doch immer die Rabiatasauce im Laden, probieren sie mal diesen rezenten Käse dazu" sprichts und schneidet mir 200g Käse ab und drückt ihn mir in die Hand.
> 
> Das ist Freundlichkeit die nicht verlangt ist. Weil ich ja sowieso da kaufe. Aber sie freuen sich selber wenn man freude an ihrer Arbeit hat.



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Das sind freundliche Aufmerksamkeiten, für die man dankbar sein kann. Vollkommen richtig. Hier ist die Bäckereifrau aufmerksam und macht mehr als sie müsste. Da kann man gerne dankbar sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2013)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> [...]


Man stärkt einfach das positive Miteinander, indem man anderen Dankbarkeit und Wertschätzung für erhaltene Leistungen, ganz gleich welcher Art, entgegenbringt. Ob man daran Teil haben will oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen.


Da könnte man genauso darüber argumentieren, ob man in vollen öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln älteren Personen einen Sitzplatz anbietet oder nicht. Denn schließlich hat man ja hier ebenso durch finanziell erbrachte Leistungen einen Anspruch auf einen Sitzplatz. Und wenn die ältere Dame oder der ältere Herr in die überfüllte Bahn steigt, ist er ja auch selber schuld ... Oder?


Man kann entweder Teil des Problems oder Teil der Lösung sein. Oder in dem Fall: Jemand, der zum positiv zum kollektiven Gesamtklima beiträgt, oder nicht.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2013)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Würden wir das nicht alle gerne? Ok fast alle. Ist es eine Leistung das man für seinen Lebensunterhalt arbeitet?



Natürlich ist es das und es verdient auch den Dank der anderen...

Es gibt Leute die sagen sehr selten oder nie danke und es gibt welche, die sagen es so oft es geht.
Je öfter desto besser, schaden kanns jedenfalls nicht.

Und was irgendwer glaubt, ob es eine "Leistung" ist, ist völlig irrelevant.

Ich finde auch dass es ne leistung ist 10km Marathon zu laufen, für jemand anderes ist es aber nix besonderes.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig, das Auge für alle dinge im leben offen zu halten und nicht anzufangen, bestimmte Dinge nach leistung zu sortieren.
Die Bäckereiverkäuferin hat es mindestens genauso verdient ein Danke zu bekommen wie der Arzt, der den Tumor diagnostiziert.


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> und sich für *1.200,- € netto* 8 Stunden hinter die Theke stellt



Das glaubst auch nur du!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. November 2013)

> Ps: Es ist doch tatsächlich recht interesant, wie verschiedene Leute das Thema auch unterschiedlich sehen.



Die sehen das Thema nicht anders, die meinen nur das du auf deinen Umgang achten sollst, weil sie die Frage nicht verstanden haben.
Für tl,dr Leute nochmal: TE hat mehrfach betont, dass es ihm bei seiner Frage nicht darum geht *ob* man der Verkäuferin dafür danken soll, *sondern *weshalb man es tut ohne dabei Dankbarkeit zu empfinden.
Mal im Ernst. Wenn die Verkäuferin mir mein Brötchen gibt, dann verfolge ich nicht den langen Gedankengang warum ich ihr einfach dankbar sein sollte. Es folgt ein Automatismus "_Danke_."
Ich bin mir sicher TE beherrscht diesen Automatismus genau so gut wie jeder andere in diesem Forum.
Aber warum "fühlt" man nicht mehr was diesem Dank seine Berechtigung gibt? (Klar ist es eine positiver Automatismus der die Welt zu einem besseren Ort macht, weil die Leute positiv darauf reagieren.)
Ich würd versuchen die Frage selbst zu beantworten, aber ich bin irgendwie auch gespannt was das Forum darüber denkt.


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das glaubst auch nur du!



Ich glaube er hat einfach nur brutto mit netto verwechselt.


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2013)

Also wo mir bei den Automatismen sind...

Bin ich der einzige der sich schon beim Polizisten für den Strafzettel bedankt hat? 

Ich weiß das klingt blöd, aber wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke mach ich das.
Wäre also ein weiteres Beispiel.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. November 2013)

Ich finde das Thema extrem gut.

meine Gedanken dazu: 

1. Gronkh als Letsplayer der Geld verdient (daran hat sich das ganze ja aufgehängt)

Ich bin zugegebenermaßen ein Fan von Gronkh auch wenn ich nur knapp jünger bin als er. 
Hauptsächlich allerdings wegen der Unterhaltung die er neben der Letsplays bietet. 
Wenn man den Interviews glauben kann, verdient er mit seiner Firma mittlerweile genug Geld um davon ganz gut zu leben. 
Allerdings fängt man nicht einfach an Videos hochzuladen und kann sofort davon leben, sondern das ist harte Arbeit und es ist auch
ein großes Riskiko ne Firma aufzumachen und dann hoffen, dass das Konzept aufgeht. 
Ich finde man kann Ihm und auch anderen Letsplayern dankbar sein, die Ihre Zeit aufwenden um uns zu unterhalten. 

Im Gegenzug würde ich auch vermuten, dass er dankbar ist, dass soviele seinem Offtopicgerede zuhören und auch seine bei weitem nicht
perfekte Spielerei anschauen. 

2. muss ich Verkäufern dankbar sein

Ich bin Verkäufern die einfach nur Ihren Job machen nicht dankbar. Es ist Ihr Job mir Dinge zu verkaufen und den meißten Verkäufern scheinen Kunden egal zu sein. 
Genauso wenig bin ich dem Busfahrer dankbar, der darauf scheisst ob alle Leute sitzen und dann rummault, wenn man das Fahrgeld nicht passend hat. 
Wenn jemand mehr als seinen Job macht (oder eigentlich genau seinen Job macht) und mich gut berät, freundlich und höflich ist, dann sage ich das dem Verkäufer auch völlig ernst ins Gesicht. Und das "Danke für die gute Beratung" ist dann auch völlig ersichtlich ernst gemeint. 
Ich hab selber ein paar Jahre Computer verkauft und kenne also beide Seiten. 
Meinem Lieblingsdönermann bin ich dankbar für seine Dienste. Der verkauft mir nicht einen Döner, sondern einen Döner mit Spezialsoße, ein wenig scharf und ohne Bauersalat und zwar wenn ich sage mach mir mal bitte nen Döner fertig. 

3. muss der Verkäufer mir dankbar sein

eigentlich ist es mir bei den meißten Läden völlig Latte ob der Verkäufer grade mir dankbar ist. Allerdings sollte den Menschen die in einem Geschäft arbeiten klar sein, dass es nützlich ist die Kunden gut zu behandeln. 
Von daher ist ein "Guten Tag" seitens der Verkäufer wenn man ein Geschäft betritt und ein "Danke für Ihren Einkauf" wenn man das Geschäft verlässt durchaus angemessen.


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

imo ...

Dankbarkeit darf keiner einfordern - es darf also kein Muss sein.
Gekünzeltes Danke habe ich schon zu oft erlebt *würg*.
Mich hat es eine Zeit auch enorm genervt, daß meine Eltern immer nur dieses Danke hören wollten.
Ich war es ja, nur immer wieder das Wort auszusprechen - war mir einfach zu viel.

Um dankbar zu sein oder/und es dem Gegenüber zu offerieren, benötigt es noch nicht einmal das Wort "Danke".
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, Dankbarkeit zu zeigen.

Und Dankbarkeit beruht oft auf Gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## shadow24 (7. November 2013)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich versuch es noch mal zu erklären damit du weißt was ich meine. Ich rede NICHT davon, das man nicht Danke sagt ich rede davon, dass man keine wirkliche Dankbarkeit empfindet. Umgansformen sind eine Sache, was in meinem Kopf vorgeht eine ganz andere.




ich denke du versuchst da zwei ebenen miteinander zu verbinden die nicht zusammengehören...das eine ist die sachebene und das andere die gefühlsebene....Dankbarkeit ist einfach ein gefühl, ein inneres Bedürfnis und muss nicht immer rational erklärbar sein...das wäre genauso als würdest du zum Thema liebe schreiben das das eigentlich nur eine "fehlfunktion" des körpers ist,weil da das herz,das hirn,der Blutdruck und ein paar drüsen "falsch" zusammenwirken...vom biologischen hättest du recht,aber wieviel mehr ist die liebe???es wäre einfach falsch etwas gefühlvolles auf diese art beschreiben zu wollen...

du MUSSt niemandem dankbar sein,aber die meisten menschen freuen sich einfach über ein paar aufmunternde worte und wenn es nur ein kleines "danke" ist wenn du jemandem die tür aufhälst...wenn du schon anfängst darüber nachzudenken ob du jemanden danke sagen solltest oder nicht,machst du schon was falsch.entweder bist du demjenigen dankbar oder nicht... so einfach ist das...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2013)

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal Senf beigeben...

Ich sehe hier ein ganz anderes Problem als tatsächliche Grundursache für diese Diskussion:

Diese inherente Assoziation von "Geld" mit "Persönlichen Wohlbefinden".

Ausschlaggebend für diese Annahme sind hierbei diverse Aussagen bezüglich "Die/Der wird bezahlt, das muss doch reichen" in direkter oder abgewandelter oder absichtlich verschleierter Form.
Es ist verständlich, das gerade in unserer heutigen Konsumorientierten Gesellschaft diese beiden Begriffe entweder unabdinglich zusammengeführt oder in manchen Fällen sogar schlicht und ergreifend verwechselt werden.
Erschwerend hinzu kommt allerdings die Tendenz mancher Advokaten einer "ehrlichen" Umgangsform sich als losgelöst von emotionalen Bedürfnissen und reinen Dienern der Logik zu betrachten.
Sicher muss man sagen, das der Logik nach ein Dank nicht "sein muss" oder in verschärfter Form nicht erwünscht sein darf.
Nun jedoch steht es so, das zwischenmenschliche Interaktionen nur seltenst rein logisch sind und der Mensch an sich ein zutiefst emotionales Wesen hat.

Wenn man nun dies in Betracht zieht komme ich hierbei zu der Aussage:
Dankbarkeit ist ein inherentes Maß an Respekt, sicher kein Muss, doch es stellt sich dann hier die Frage inwiefern man sich mit seinen Mitmenschen auseinander zu setzen weiß.

Dankbarkeit stellt sich hierbei sicherlich nicht aus der Handlung "Brot erhalten, Geld geben" ein sondern aus der Tatsache, dass dort ein menschliches Wesen ist welches jeden Morgen aufsteht und den Verkaufsraum vorbereitet und die Waren erwärmt und es mir erlaubt diese Tätigkeit zu vollziehen und kein lebloser Automat.
Für mich ist wie erwähnt schon diese Tatsache Dank und in gewissen Maße Anerkennung wert und kann durch sehr freundliche Behandlung mir gegenüber durch meinen Interaktionspartner nur noch gesteigert werden.
Beachten sollte man hierbei das der Fakt, das die gute Dame (oder wer auch immer) dafür bezahlt wird mir Brot auszuhändigen in keinster Weise, weder emotional, noch logisch irgendwie eine Rolle spielt.
Sicherlich muss auch hier gesagt werden, das dies alles kein Einzelspiel ist und man erwarten kann mit einem ebenso hohen Maß an Menschlichkeit bedient werden sollte, wenn dies wegfallen sollte ist es mehr als natürlich, dass der Dank dafür eher gering ausfallen dürfte.

Das selbe stellt sich auch hier bei erwähnten Let's Playern ein.
Der Fakt, dass sie dadurch Geld verdienen hat weder Logisch noch emotional für den Wert der Affektion keinerlei Bedeutung.
Zwar ist die präsentierte Aussage im Eröffnungspost, die ultimativ zu dieser Diskussion führte etwas weit ausgeholt und verhält sich eher wie der Ausspruch "Wir können froh sein noch zu leben" und ist daher für den eigentlichen Fakt der Dikussion irrelevant, doch steht auch hier, das dort ein menschliches Wesen ist, welches aktiv Zeit aufgebracht hat um dir und uns allen Unterhaltung zu bieten.
Erneut muss erwähnt werden, dass es dabei irrelevant ist ob diese Tätigkeit dem verdienen des Lebensunterhaltes oder "nur nebenbei" geschieht.

Bei beiden hier genannten Beispielen steht nämlich trotzallem der Mensch im Mittelpunkt:
Ohne das es eben die junge Dame/den jungen Herren hinter der Theke gibt, gibt es kein Brot für uns, ohne das es die junge Dame/den jungen Herren hinter dem PC gibt, gibt es für uns keine Unterhaltung.
Um den Kehrschluss zu meiner eingangs getätigten Aussage zu schaffen:
Der Fakt das man für etwas Geld bekommt ist eine sehr schwache Substitution für ehrliche/n Dank/Affektion/Behandlung und hilft dem generellen Wohlbefinden in keinster Weise.


----------



## zoizz (7. November 2013)

Eine schöne/angenehme tageszeit zu wünschen ist für mich Pflicht.
Eine freundliches (und ehrlich gemeintes) Dankeschön würdigt die Art und Weise der mir entgegengebrachten Dienstleistung. Und besonders die hinter der Brottheke oder an der Rewekasse haben es sich redlich verdient - fast immer. 

Also bedanke ich mich für den Dienst am Kunden an sich, sondern wie freundlich/nett/zuvorkommend/lächend mir begegnet wird. Das wird honoriert: mit einem zurücklächenden Dankeschön.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. November 2013)

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema hat sich nach dem durchlesen dieses forenthemas grundsätzlich geändert. Ich sehe auch nicht ein wieso ich mich bei einem Brot bedanken soll! Bzw. Dankbarkeit empfinden soll. Es hat nichts für mich getan außer seinen selbstverständlichen Zweck erfüllt, indem ich es gegessen habe. Dazu hat es nichts beigetragen. Aus diesem Grund stimme ich den Ausführungen des threaderstellers zu.


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

@ Baron*not*King

Fängst Du schon wieder an zu trollen, indem Du irgendwas von Dir gibst!
Ich finde das Thema interessant und auch wichtig im Leben, was kein Anlass zur Belustigung ist.
Dem Threadersteller geht es nicht um einen Gegenstand.


----------



## Aun (8. November 2013)

die frage des überflüssigen, unfähigen forentrolls sollte sich wohl abgehandelt haben. er ist einfach der schlechteste woe gibt ^^


----------



## win3ermute (8. November 2013)

Ich denke, die Dankbarkeit von so ziemlich jedem hält sich beim normalen Einkaufsgeschäft sehr in Grenzen, wenn es die ganz normale Massenabfertigung an der Kasse ist. Auch in der Programmierung habe ich nie eine Art von Dankbarkeit von meinen Kunden erwartet, denn ich machte nur meinen gutbezahlten Job (daß sich manche sogar überschwenglich bedankten, weil die Arbeit ihrer Meinung nach mehr als gut ausgeführt hat, empfand ich eher als Armutszeugnis für meine Mitbewerber, die für lausige abgelieferte Arbeit teilweise mehr Geld verlangten).

Allerdings habe ich auch jede Menge Deppenjobs in meinem Leben gemacht; darunter auch Call-Center. Wenn man am Arbeitstag mit ca. 80 % absoluten Vollidioten zu tun hat, die verlangen, daß man den Scheiss, den sie verbockt haben, umgehend löst und bei tatsächlicher Hilfestellung nicht mal ein "Danke für Ihre schnelle Hilfe!" hört, dann deprimiert das durchaus. Auch da ist es natürlich mein Job, die Probleme des Kunden zu lösen; auch da werde ich dafür bezahlt - aber die Interaktion ist hier sehr viel höher als beim simplen Kassieren. 

Und das sind wahrscheinlich auch die ausschlaggebenden Punkte: Beim simplen Bezahlen wird so gut wie niemand so etwas wie Dankbarkeit empfinden. Kann mein Kunde oder ich hingegen die geleistete Arbeit begutachten (eben bei einem Programm oder einer Reparatur oder gar der Herstellung eines Gegenstandes) und damit sogar mehr als zufrieden sein, dann fühlt er bzw. ich auch sowas wie Dankbarkeit (Ausnahme: Leute, die Geld gewohnt sind. Wer im Dienstleistungsbereich gearbeitet hat, stellt beim Trinkgeld oftmals fest, daß es nicht die Leute sind, die es sich leisten können, Trinkgeld zu geben - es sind meist jene, die selbst nicht viel haben).

Genauso sieht es bei Dingen aus, die eine direkte Interaktion erfordern: Kann ich den Kunden auf seiner Ebene "abholen", mich auf ihn einstellen und ihm auch komplexere Sachverhalte einfach erläutern und damit bei seinem Problem helfen, dann höre ich nicht selten ein "Alle Achtung! So gut ist mir noch nie geholfen worden! Haben Sie vielen Dank!" Hört man natürlich nicht bei sog. "Eskalatoren", die nie selbst ein Problem verursacht haben, sondern bei denen immer alle anderen schuldig sind (leider gibt es davon Leute zuhauf. Ein ehrliches "Danke" würde bedeuten, daß sie tatsächlich Hilfe benötigen, weil sie entweder einen Fehler gemacht oder irgendwas nicht begriffen haben - und das darf bei diesen Leuten erst gar nicht sein). 
Gilt umgekehrt natürlich genauso, wenn mir jemand in dieser Weise hilft. 

Ergo: Ich sehe kein Problem darin, keine Dankbarkeit bei der heutigen "industriellen Massenabfertigung" an vielen Kassen zu empfinden. Erst durch Interaktion miteinander kann überhaupt sowas wie ein Gefühl entstehen - und das muß über das simple "Abfertigen" hinausgehen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Baron*not*King
> Ich finde das Thema interessant und auch wichtig im Leben, was kein Anlass zur Belustigung ist.



Es heißt baron king


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

also im dienstleistungsbereich schadet gegenseitige höflichkeit nicht 

man kommt auch beim support meist weiter wenn man dort ruhig mit den leuten spricht


----------



## Saji (8. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> also im dienstleistungsbereich schadet gegenseitige höflichkeit nicht
> 
> man kommt auch beim support meist weiter wenn man dort ruhig mit den leuten spricht



Ein +1 für Wynn!


----------

